# Food Safety News - 09/06/2021



## daveomak.fs (Sep 6, 2021)

*FDA’s new test results on PFAS in food tell an incomplete story*
By Brian Ronholm on Sep 06, 2021 12:05 am
Contributed Opinion By Brian Ronholm Imagine using a radar gun to detect speeding in cars, but then manipulating the radar so that it only detects speeding in cars going over 100 mph. This means any reading below 100 mph would be considered undetectable and any data results would conceal any problems by showing that minimal... Continue Reading


*End the summer without food poisoning: Labor Day food safety tips*
By News Desk on Sep 06, 2021 12:02 am
Food Safety education month Labor Day often signals the end of summer for many in the United States, and the end of summer vacation for children of all ages. It is always the perfect time for friends and family to pause and spend some time together before heading back to work or a busy school... Continue Reading


----------

